# Should I get lessons



## XxJoeBlowxX (May 22, 2008)

Hi I'm 14 years old and I recently purchased my first guitar, it's an acoustic, tho I would have liekd an electric because I prefer picking rather than strumming, but anyways I was wondering how I should learn to play, I currently have a boo, which I think is teaching me not godly well, but ok. And I was wondering whether I should get lessons

I am almost entirely new to music, so if you have any suggestions before lessons please tell, I also live in mississauga so I was wondering if you could suggest where I get them, I'm thinking walters in square one, but I'm rly don't no anythign about good places or guitars all together


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

_Should I get lessons?
_Yes. Save yourself years if grief fumbling around on your own. Go find a teacher.


----------



## Canuck055 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey!

As someone fairly new to guitar to another, lesson's are the way to go I think. I just moved, and I'm certainly missing them. I started out on a Wal Mart Washburn acoustic learning chords, and I'm so happy I did.

As far as wanting an electric because you prefer picking to strumming, you can do either on an electric or an acoustic. I've found it a little easier on an electric, for sure, especially when you start getting up into the higher frets. Nothing says you can't do it on an acoustic though!

Maybe some of the more seasoned guitar players on here will disagree with me, but I've been an advocate of Chords First. I have a friend who bought and electric and only taught himself tabs from certain songs. By having a background in chords, you can usually pick up and play a lot of basic songs real quick. Say you're at a campfire, and your buddy is playing Lyin' Eyes. Pick up the acoustic, watch for a bit, and start jammin. Easy enough! If all you know is the solo to Master of Puppets though..ehh, little tougher. 

I'm biased though. I've always preferred the sound of an acoustic. Only recently have I had any real desire to pick up an electric, and that's just because I'd like to start playing the higher frets (like I mentioned before).

As an added benefit, I found it easier to go from acoustic to electric than most of my friends have found it to go from electric to acoustic. So, take that FWIW!

So, in summary  lessons are great! You can always do some self directed stuff at home to boot! I think the most important piece of advice I could give is simple enough to say, but sometimes hard to accomplish. Have fun! I tried learning for a year on the premise that I would one day be Clapton good. Now, I just do it because it's fun, and I've found it so much easier to learn!

Good luck!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

As a teacher, I say yes, get a teacher. 
As the eternal student, I say yes, get a teacher.
As a performer, as a writer, as a parent, I say yes, get a teacher.

Be prepared to play some lame beginner stuff, some bewildering theory stuff, some tricky technique stuff, and some infinite cool stuff. Be prepared to ask questions, research, and have your abilities challenged. Tell yourself you're doing the right thing, getting ahead of the curve, pre-empting regret, investing in yourself and eventually your family, friends, and culture. Take comfort in the peace loving, creative, interactive, and artistic venture. 

Music goes everywhere, go with it.

Good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> As a teacher, I say yes, get a teacher.
> As the eternal student, I say yes, get a teacher.
> As a performer, as a writer, as a parent, I say yes, get a teacher.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice.

Be careful choosing a teacher though.

Don't pick one that won't do what Mooh suggested.

Sometimes the best teacher for one student may not be the best for another. So if you don't get the right one first try--then try again.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> As a teacher, I say yes, get a teacher.
> As the eternal student, I say yes, get a teacher.
> As a performer, as a writer, as a parent, I say yes, get a teacher.
> 
> ...


Print what Mooh wrote, frame it and hang it in your practice space.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

...and get one of these:








(but get the yellow one -- couldnt find a pic).
Take it with you everywhere and _gently_ use it to strengthen your hands. (Any discomfort, stop; you don't want carpal tunnel syndrome). 
My dentist laughs at me because I never sit in that chair without one of these in my hand.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*To take or not to take*

Of course take the lessons and when you find someone to instruct you make sure you are learning what you want to learn and not what he decides you should learn, do you really want to play Mary had a little lamb (old version, of course )
Don't be afraid to asl a lot of questions from him and don't be imporessed with the fact that he may play ( or had played with so or so ) in a band, you are the one spending your hard earnede money ( or your parents ) so get the most you can out of your lessons and after a while if you find you don't care for your instructor, switch till you find the right one for you.Good luck and keep up with it and the one thing I tell and insist from all of my students is that its better to practise 20 minutes a day (or longer, finger memory ) than 4-5 hours on the week-end, and don't be discouraged if it seems you aren't getting anywhere fast it takes time and you have nothing but time on your hands,all the best to you.ship


----------



## MrDaner (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree with the lessons. I tried for the last 2 years to learn out of a book. I did make some progress but after making good progress at the beginning, the learning curve really flattened out. I just started lessons 2 weeks ago and I'll tell you after 1 lesson (the first week I don't count because it was mostly an evaluation of where I was at) I can tell how much better off I will be. There are just so many little things that books don't cover that prevented me from continuing to improve.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

another one for getting lessons........been at it for about 6 months and have about 6 songs down I like (and another 6 or so the teacher made me learn...lol)...could learn a song a week if I could keep up with my practise........that's my progress, and I don't really have time......
beats sitting there wishing and fumbling...and by the way everyone can play about 30 seconds of smoke on the water.....welcome aboard, by the way....lots to learn here, and don't ever think that your question might be dumb.....ask away, and we all learn....
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

All good posts from everyone. Something I noticed you mentioned was you would prefer to pick than strum. 
The very best pickers were the guys who also had a dynamite strum. They probably learned good timing and strumming techniques before they become good at lead lines.
Being good at strumming allows you to "know" how much time you have to complete a lead line. Strumming helps develop timing which is the single most important aspect of music. Remember...the wrong note at the right time is better than the right note at the wrong time.
Many guys I know were/are in the same boat as you. The guys who did not develop their strumming tend to be "choppy" in their lead lines.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Joe: Yes, a teacher is the way to go, but you want a good teacher if you're going to pay for one. My experience and the experiences of others who have taken lessons at a music STORE have often led something to be desired. I'm not saying they are all bad, but the best teachers can usually be found at a music studio. Teaching music is their business, not selling equipment so they have to be good to stay in business. Try Kijiji.com. Here's the URL for you. http://mississauga.kijiji.ca/f-services-music-lessons-W0QQCatIdZ86QQAdTypeZ2
There are some good ones that advertise here from Mississauga. Regards and welcome to the world of guitar, Flip.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Joe: Yes, a teacher is the way to go, but you want a good teacher if you're going to pay for one. My experience and the experiences of others who have taken lessons at a music STORE have often led something to be desired. I'm not saying they are all bad, but the best teachers can usually be found at a music studio. Teaching music is their business, not selling equipment so they have to be good to stay in business. Try Kijiji.com. Here's the URL for you. http://mississauga.kijiji.ca/f-services-music-lessons-W0QQCatIdZ86QQAdTypeZ2
> There are some good ones that advertise here from Mississauga. Regards and welcome to the world of guitar, Flip.


Interesting observation. 

I teach out of my home studio, full-time, and word of mouth sustains my business for the most part. I think a lot of the music store teacher types (if there is a "type") are guys who haven't got to the point where they can afford their own space or aren't that settled *yet*.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Interesting observation.
> 
> I teach out of my home studio, full-time, and word of mouth sustains my business for the most part. I think a lot of the music store teacher types (if there is a "type") are guys who haven't got to the point where they can afford their own space or aren't that settled *yet*.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


As far as I can see it, your type is the best kind of teacher and word of mouth is the best advertising.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Take the time to find a good music teacher,have the drive to learn,take the lessons learned and apply them to tabs learned on your own and all will be well.If you feel like giving up early because of you music teacher take the advice you learned from him and grow on your own.Theres nothing more rewarding than learning a whole song from a sketchy tab and nailing it.


----------

